# Best computer desk for a small bedroom?



## Mike Fox (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm looking for a desk that doesn't take up much room. It would need to be able to accommodate my two speaker monitors (JBL LSR305), and a 49 key midi keyboard. I was thinking about getting one of those tall desks where It kinda takes up more height than width. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Kent (Sep 28, 2016)

ikea fredde.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 28, 2016)

I really like using an ikea table. I believe you have to go into the commercial part of their website to find them. Then you can pick which ever table top you want and whichever legs you want. I'm using 2 tables connected together in an L shape with 7 legs. I think it cost me less than $150 but if I had gone without the adjustable height on the legs it would've been less than $100. You can find a picture on my website. I got the idea off of a composer I work with who uses 3 connected together in a U shape.


----------



## frontline (Sep 28, 2016)

Here is one of the cheaper options that does well for what it is:
https://www.amazon.com/Z-Line-Designs-ZL2200-01WSU-Cyrus-Workstation/dp/B004VLW38Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1475100309&sr=8-1 (Z-Line Designs Cyrus Workstation)


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you for the responses!


----------



## passsacaglia (Sep 30, 2016)

Thank u!! Fredde looks interesting! Love all the Swedish names at IKEA haha!


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm actually putting together an ikea desk this weekend. Planning to use the Thyge and add a shelf on top. 
I had a look at the Fredde last weekend. It's quite wobbly and has an overall cheap feel to it. 
Mike... If you can find one on ebay - as they've been discontinued for quite a while, the Ikea Jerker might be a good fit a it has an extra shelf + comes with 2 'monitor' shelves. 
https://adam.pra.to/content/jerker/ck/ckjerker.jpg


----------



## Kent (Sep 30, 2016)

I've used a Fredde for a year and a half with absolutely no wobble. It is perhaps not the fanciest looking desk, but it is nearly ergonomically perfect for an average setup in a smallish room (NYC apartment). I did get rid of the metal side-covers, though.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 3, 2016)

If you live near a physical Ikea store, I have often found desk/table surfaces in their "as is" returned pieces section. It's a good way to get a solid piece of cork, for instance (that would be the most expensive part of a table) for really dirt cheap.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 3, 2016)

To get more space remove the bed. If you are producing you won't need it anymore anyway.


----------



## URL (Oct 6, 2016)

Make one, its not that hard and cheap.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 8, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I really like using an ikea table. I believe you have to go into the commercial part of their website to find them. Then you can pick which ever table top you want and whichever legs you want. I'm using 2 tables connected together in an L shape with 7 legs. I think it cost me less than $150 but if I had gone without the adjustable height on the legs it would've been less than $100. You can find a picture on my website. I got the idea off of a composer I work with who uses 3 connected together in a U shape.



So how did you mount the controller. That looks really nice for what you paid.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 8, 2016)

kitekrazy said:


> So how did you mount the controller. That looks really nice for what you paid.



My main midi keyboard controller? I have it on it's own stand that I can push back under the desk if I'm not using it. I used to have an X stand but that was really annoying since it didn't leave any leg space so I got a stand that has 4 legs. 
If you wanted to build something into the desk I'm not sure how you'd to it for it to be able to take the force of playing. If you simply screwed sort of a shelf under it would easily get torn out when you play or lean on it.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Oct 8, 2016)

I also use an IKEA table (30" x 84"). But I customized it by digging out two smaller table tops from their scratch and dent area, and attaching some of their Capita risers to them. So this essentially gives me a table with one level measuring 30" x 84" with another level measuring around 18" x 84"


It makes for a great workspace, with plenty of room for my hardware gear. All at a very reasonable price, since the parts from the scratch and dent bin were cheap. But it all matches in color and looks great. Not a great picture, but it should give you an idea.


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 9, 2016)

Tone Deaf said:


> I also use an IKEA table (30" x 84"). But I customized it by digging out two smaller table tops from their scratch and dent area, and attaching some of their Capita risers to them. So this essentially gives me a table with one level measuring 30" x 84" with another level measuring around 18" x 84"
> 
> 
> It makes for a great workspace, with plenty of room for my hardware gear. All at a very reasonable price, since the parts from the scratch and dent bin were cheap. But it all matches in color and looks great. Not a great picture, but it should give you an idea.



You're right. Not a great picture but an awesome picture.


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 9, 2016)

ps guys, just to steal a minute, for those of you having some IKEA tables or Fredde or R.Soul's for example, do you fit an 88 keyboard easily on those? Having a massive and heavy Studiologic VMK-188plus.  

Having a smaller desk atm, will change this but would like to also have my monitors on the sides, perhaps a 2nd shelf for monitor/iMac and then the keyboard in front of me instead of now having it on a stand 30cm to the right, always having to switch position etc and not following the queue on the screen without arching to the left..so to speak. 
I had a Freddie once but can't remember the size if it's too tight with the mouse and keyboard next to it.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 10, 2016)

I have a older flat Ikea Jerker desk that fits my 88 note Controller fine. Not sure about the new desks.

A friend of mine took a old reclaimed vintage house door from the junkyard and made it into his desk.


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 10, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I have a older flat Ikea Jerker desk that fits my 88 note Controller fine. Not sure about the new desks.
> 
> A friend of mine took a old reclaimed vintage house door from the junkyard and made it into his desk.


Ah ok cool J! Will just check the specs before I buy it and compare it to my synth's dimensions  All good.


----------

